#ubuntu-us-me 2013-06-10
<Devo-Kun> he moved down south
<Devo-Kun> North Carolina - I think.
<Devo-Kun> configx: what area of Maine are you in?
<configx> Lewiston
<configx> Devo-Kun, So you took over the loco group huh?
<Devo-Kun> tookover is a strong word ;)
<Devo-Kun> There's a lot of work that needs to be done to resurrect it.
<configx> I'd be happy to help
<configx> I work in Portland
<Devo-Kun> oh cool.
<Devo-Kun> I work in Portland too
<Devo-Kun> Our big goal is to become an official loco.
<Devo-Kun> Canonical is currently revising the membership guidelines. However, there is a list of everything we need to accomplish.
<Devo-Kun> configx: what's your launchpad ID ?
<configx> Sorry, I was away...my ID is mlsmith
<configx> If you want, you can send anything to my email as well which is mike@mlsmith.net.
